# [SOLVED] BSOD on Startup



## Shogeki (Jun 10, 2012)

I am getting a BSOD on start up if my graphics card is in and its power cable is connected, works in safe mode. If its power cable is not connected and the monitor plugged to the motherboard everything is stable but no video hardware is detected (No games can be loaded).

I tested all the hardware, flashed my bios to the latest revision but everything seems fine, I looked at the dumps and it looks like some drivers problem.

· Windows 7
· x64
· None (New machine)
· Retail
· NEW
· Just re installed

· i7 3770K 
· HD 6770 Sapphire 1go
· Gigabyte Z77X-D3H 
· Antec 650w

Note: I had to run the performance check with the video card power cable unplugged in order to get out of safemode


----------



## Shogeki (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: BSOD on Startup*



> crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\061112-3650-01.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x361093)
> Bugcheck code: 0x1000007E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xFFFFF80002D80093, 0xFFFFF88003370838, 0xFFFFF88003370090)
> Error: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M
> ...


This is the startup crash dump report with the graphic card in.

The file I attached in my first post complies with the dump posting guideline.

I has been over a week and I have not be able to fix the problem, I am going to try to run some extra diagnostics but I do not think that I have the level of expertise required to solve this problem :sad:


----------



## Shogeki (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: BSOD on Startup*

Here are some extra dumps.

My ram voltage is at 1.5v, I have 8GO x 2 of Winten brand DDR3 (Taiwanese No-name brand imported in Japan)

Also note that no third party drivers were installed. (No anti virus either, the BSOD started from the very first boot up)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BSOD on Startup*

is the psu new what model is it

is there any yellow along side the video listing in the device manager


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD on Startup*

Have you installed the motherboard chipset drivers, lan, audio(on the CD that came with the board)?

Do you have any other add in cards installed?

Lastly which slot are you inserting the video card in?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD on Startup*

Hi - 

6 of the 12 dumps were VERIFIER_ENABLED, but named no 3rd party drivers.

BSODs occurred 4-14 seconds after boot, except for the very 1st - system was up for 3.5 hours - 

```
[font=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:07.406
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:04.416
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:04.759
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:05.765
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:06.942
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:04.572
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:07.349
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:07.536
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:11.004
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:13.913
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:28.480[/font]
```
Please follow the advice of the hardware experts.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`

BSOD SUMMARY


```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\061112-3151-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Debug session time: Sun Jun 10 18:07:01.578 2012 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:07.406
BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff80002fb1ff4, fffff880009a9688, fffff880009a8ee0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MmFreeLoaderBlock+6e4 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_nt!MmFreeLoaderBlock+6e4
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff800`02fb1ff4 fffff880`009a9688 fffff880`009a8ee0
BiosVersion = F9
BiosReleaseDate = 05/31/2012
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = To be filled by O.E.M.
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: 3503
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\061112-3650-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Debug session time: Mon Jun 11 09:00:52.573 2012 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:04.416
BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff80002d80093, fffff88003370838, fffff88003370090}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!CmpDelayDerefKeyControlBlock+f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_nt!CmpDelayDerefKeyControlBlock+f
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff800`02d80093 fffff880`03370838 fffff880`03370090
BiosVersion = F9
BiosReleaseDate = 05/31/2012
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = To be filled by O.E.M.
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: 3503
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\061112-3775-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Debug session time: Sun Jun 10 16:45:45.932 2012 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:04.759
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa800b0b37a0, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+355d4 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+355d4
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`0b0b37a0 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = F6
BiosReleaseDate = 03/23/2012
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = To be filled by O.E.M.
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: 3531
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\061112-3806-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Debug session time: Sun Jun 10 17:46:35.938 2012 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:05.765
BugCheck 4A, {7703159a, 2, 0, fffff88003c6cb60}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245 )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  RAISED_IRQL_FAULT
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_RAISED_IRQL_FAULT_svchost.exe_nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245
Bugcheck code 0000004A
Arguments 00000000`7703159a 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03c6cb60
BiosVersion = F9
BiosReleaseDate = 05/31/2012
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = To be filled by O.E.M.
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: 3503
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\061112-3853-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Debug session time: Sun Jun 10 17:29:45.240 2012 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:06.942
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff96000089bad, fffff880026373c0, 0}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!RFONTOBJ::bInit+56d )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k!RFONTOBJ::bInit+56d
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff960`00089bad fffff880`026373c0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = F6
BiosReleaseDate = 03/23/2012
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = To be filled by O.E.M.
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: 3531
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\061112-5007-01.dmp]
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\061212-15600-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Debug session time: Mon Jun 11 16:57:56.573 2012 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:04.572
BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff80002d609a7, fffff8800337e8d8, fffff8800337e130}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!CmpDelayDerefKCBWorker+e7 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_VRF_nt!CmpDelayDerefKCBWorker+e7
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff800`02d609a7 fffff880`0337e8d8 fffff880`0337e130
BiosVersion = F9
BiosReleaseDate = 05/31/2012
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = To be filled by O.E.M.
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: 3503
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\061212-3666-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Debug session time: Mon Jun 11 16:49:39.506 2012 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:07.349
BugCheck A, {fffff80002d1df7a, 2, 0, fffff80002aad552}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!RtlDispatchException+122 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!RtlDispatchException+122
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffff800`02d1df7a 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02aad552
BiosVersion = F9
BiosReleaseDate = 05/31/2012
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = To be filled by O.E.M.
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: 3503
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\061212-3666-02.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Debug session time: Mon Jun 11 16:53:15.693 2012 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:07.536
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff880011441d1, fffff88004cde7a0, 0}
Probably caused by : fltmgr.sys ( fltmgr!TreeUnlinkMulti+51 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  WerFault.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_VRF_fltmgr!TreeUnlinkMulti+51
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`011441d1 fffff880`04cde7a0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = F9
BiosReleaseDate = 05/31/2012
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = To be filled by O.E.M.
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: 3506
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\061212-3697-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Debug session time: Mon Jun 11 17:10:43.177 2012 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:11.004
BugCheck 1A, {411, fffff6fc5000ffd8, 81400003ebcec882, fff7f6fc5000ffd9}
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+16cb )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_411
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_411_VRF_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+16cb
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00000411 fffff6fc`5000ffd8 81400003`ebcec882 fff7f6fc`5000ffd9
BiosVersion = F9
BiosReleaseDate = 05/31/2012
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = To be filled by O.E.M.
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: 3503
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\061212-4321-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Debug session time: Mon Jun 11 19:38:37.070 2012 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:13.913
BugCheck A, {28, 2, 0, fffff80002ada018}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiFindNodeOrParent+0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!MiFindNodeOrParent+0
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02ada018
BiosVersion = F9
BiosReleaseDate = 05/31/2012
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = To be filled by O.E.M.
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: 3503
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\061212-6910-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Debug session time: Mon Jun 11 17:02:31.480 2012 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:28.480
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8002735f10, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+355d4 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_VRF_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+355d4
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`02735f10 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = F9
BiosReleaseDate = 05/31/2012
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = To be filled by O.E.M.
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: 3503
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``


	    
             
       [color=#000033]J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP (jcgriff2)[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   

           [url=http://sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=http://jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  
[/font]
```


----------



## Shogeki (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: BSOD on Startup*



dai said:


> is the psu new what model is it
> 
> is there any yellow along side the video listing in the device manager


My PSU is an ANTEC Green 650W, it is brand new.

I attached a screenshot of my device manager.



Wrench97 said:


> Have you installed the motherboard chipset drivers, lan, audio(on the CD that came with the board)?
> 
> Do you have any other add in cards installed?
> 
> Lastly which slot are you inserting the video card in?



I haven't installed all of these drivers, I did before and I still got a BSOD whenever my Graphics card was plugged.

Should I try to install them and post my dumps ?

No other card installed, I tried both PCI ports and get the same problem.

Note that I only get a BSOD when my card is fully plugged in with the PSU cable attached to it, but is still 100% stable with this configuration in safe mode.



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> 6 of the 12 dumps were VERIFIER_ENABLED, but named no 3rd party drivers.
> 
> ...


So the problem is hardware related you think ?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD on Startup*



> Note that I only get a BSOD when my card is fully plugged in with the PSU cable attached to it, but is still 100% stable with this configuration in safe mode.


The above makes me think there's a fault with one of the following: the PSU rail powering the gfx card, bad electrical connection in either the gfx card PCI-E connector, PCI-E slot, motherboard or gfx power connector.

Do you have access to another PC to test the graphics card in? Is there a second connector from the PSU for the graphics card that you could try?


----------



## Shogeki (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: BSOD on Startup*



satrow said:


> The above makes me think there's a fault with one of the following: the PSU rail powering the gfx card, bad electrical connection in either the gfx card PCI-E connector, PCI-E slot, motherboard or gfx power connector.
> 
> Do you have access to another PC to test the graphics card in? Is there a second connector from the PSU for the graphics card that you could try?


I tried to connect it with the molex adapter that came with the graphics cards but no dice as well. I might bring it to my friends house to test it anyways.

Note that the card works fine in Safe mode but no games would launch since they aren't any catalyst drivers installed. I tried to install the catalyst on a previous install but it would give me a bsod even if no graphic card was inserted.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BSOD on Startup*

it would appear that you have not run your m/board setup disk


----------



## Shogeki (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: BSOD on Startup*



dai said:


> it would appear that you have not run your m/board setup disk


Ok I will retry today when I get home and will post the dumps if it still fails.

Thanks for the help guys !


----------



## Shogeki (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: BSOD on Startup*



dai said:


> it would appear that you have not run your m/board setup disk


Ok So I ran my motherboard cd again and I am now getting BSOD when windows boots normally no matter if the graphics card is in or not, I attached the dumps. (Still 100% stable in Safe mode)

Note that I also noticed that if no graphics card was installed prior to installing the drivers my PC would randomly shut down without giving me a BSOD and therefore no dump to analyse. With the same configuration in safe mode, I wouldn't get any reboots at all.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD on Startup*

2 of the last 3 dumps have to do with memory management, I also see you Driver Verifier enabled which is why it BSODing on start up.

There are no third party drivers named in the verified dumps which is what makes me think memory.


D/L Memtest+ burn it to a CD using a free program like Imgburn if you need one then boot from the CD to test the ram, let it run for at least 6 passes or until you see an error. 


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\061412-7051-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a62000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02ca6670
Debug session time: Wed Jun 13 17:56:42.917 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:13.745
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.......................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip!IppRestructureHashTableUnderLock+39 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 0000000000000000, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Parameter 1 of the exception

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (Win32) 0 (0) - The operation completed successfully.

FAULTING_IP: 
+6261326461363964
00000000`00000000 ??              ???

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  0000000000000000

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0 - STATUS_WAIT_0

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff80000b9c088 -- (.exr 0xfffff80000b9c088)
.exr 0xfffff80000b9c088
ExceptionAddress: fffff80002aec936 (nt!RtlContractHashTable+0x0000000000000106)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff80000b9c130 -- (.trap 0xfffff80000b9c130)
.trap 0xfffff80000b9c130
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=00000000000000bb rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8012404570
rdx=fffffa8012504570 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002aec936 rsp=fffff80000b9c2c0 rbp=0000000000000008
 r8=ffbffa8012504570  r9=fffffa8012404570 r10=0000000000000056
r11=0000000000000002 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po cy
nt!RtlContractHashTable+0x106:
fffff800`02aec936 498b00          mov     rax,qword ptr [r8] ds:ffbffa80`12504570=????????????????
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ad8bbe to fffff80002ae1190

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00b9b168 fffff800`02ad8bbe : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00b9b8e0 fffff800`02b0c160 : nt!KeBugCheck
fffff800`00b9b170 fffff800`02b0be2d : fffff800`02ce7770 fffff800`02c242f0 fffff800`02a62000 fffff800`00b9c088 : nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+0xe
fffff800`00b9b1a0 fffff800`02b0ac05 : fffff800`02c27fac fffff800`00b9b218 fffff800`00b9c088 fffff800`02a62000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff800`00b9b1d0 fffff800`02b1bb81 : fffff800`00b9c088 fffff800`00b9b8e0 fffff800`00000000 fffffa80`0d7dcd70 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff800`00b9b8b0 fffff800`02ae0842 : fffff800`00b9c088 fffffa80`0d7dcd70 fffff800`00b9c130 fffffa80`0d7dc948 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff800`00b9bf50 fffff800`02adf14a : 00000000`00000810 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000000d fffff800`02b9bc7b : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff800`00b9c130 fffff800`02aec936 : fffff880`01dfcd40 fffffa80`0d7b6830 fffff880`62615448 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a
fffff800`00b9c2c0 fffff880`01d10589 : fffffa80`0d7dcd70 fffffa80`0d7dc948 fffff880`01dfcd40 00000000`00000000 : nt!RtlContractHashTable+0x106
fffff800`00b9c2f0 fffff880`01d103cc : fffffa80`1195c200 fffffa80`0d7dc948 fffff800`00b9c400 fffffa80`0d7d8fc0 : tcpip!IppRestructureHashTableUnderLock+0x39
fffff800`00b9c320 fffff880`01d10a03 : fffffa80`0d7dc948 fffff800`00b9c400 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01d101a3 : tcpip!IppPathSetTimeout+0x7d
fffff800`00b9c390 fffff880`01d111d9 : fffff800`00b9c400 fffff800`00b9c4c0 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02ae681a : tcpip!IppCompartmentSetTimeout+0x63
fffff800`00b9c400 fffff800`02aebe3c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`40721200 00000000`0000005f : tcpip!IppTimeout+0x89
fffff800`00b9c430 fffff800`02aebcd6 : fffffa80`12c0d208 fffffa80`12c0d208 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x6c
fffff800`00b9c4a0 fffff800`02aebbbe : 00000000`08315abf fffff800`00b9cb18 00000000`00000371 fffff800`02c570a8 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6
fffff800`00b9caf0 fffff800`02aeb9a7 : 00000000`02ea7ac3 00000000`00000371 00000000`02ea7ae8 00000000`00000071 : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff800`00b9cb90 fffff800`02ad8eca : fffff800`02c53e80 fffff800`02c61cc0 00000000`00000001 fffff880`00000000 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`00b9cc40 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00b97000 fffff800`00b9cc00 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
tcpip!IppRestructureHashTableUnderLock+39
fffff880`01d10589 84c0            test    al,al

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  8

SYMBOL_NAME:  tcpip!IppRestructureHashTableUnderLock+39

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: tcpip

IMAGE_NAME:  tcpip.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4f757012

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_0_VRF_tcpip!IppRestructureHashTableUnderLock+39

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_0_VRF_tcpip!IppRestructureHashTableUnderLock+39

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff80000b9b780 rbx=fffff80002c27fac rcx=000000000000001e
rdx=fffff80000b9cc40 rsi=fffff80002a62000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002ae1190 rsp=fffff80000b9b168 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff80000b9b8e0  r9=fffff80000b9b260 r10=fffff80000b9cc70
r11=fffff80000b9b218 r12=fffff80002ad8eca r13=fffff80002ce5910
r14=fffff80002ad8bb0 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheck:
fffff800`02ae1190 4883ec28        sub     rsp,28h
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff800`00b9b168 fffff800`02ad8bbe : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00b9b8e0 fffff800`02b0c160 : nt!KeBugCheck
fffff800`00b9b170 fffff800`02b0be2d : fffff800`02ce7770 fffff800`02c242f0 fffff800`02a62000 fffff800`00b9c088 : nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+0xe
fffff800`00b9b1a0 fffff800`02b0ac05 : fffff800`02c27fac fffff800`00b9b218 fffff800`00b9c088 fffff800`02a62000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff800`00b9b1d0 fffff800`02b1bb81 : fffff800`00b9c088 fffff800`00b9b8e0 fffff800`00000000 fffffa80`0d7dcd70 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff800`00b9b8b0 fffff800`02ae0842 : fffff800`00b9c088 fffffa80`0d7dcd70 fffff800`00b9c130 fffffa80`0d7dc948 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff800`00b9bf50 fffff800`02adf14a : 00000000`00000810 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000000d fffff800`02b9bc7b : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff800`00b9c130 fffff800`02aec936 : fffff880`01dfcd40 fffffa80`0d7b6830 fffff880`62615448 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a (TrapFrame @ fffff800`00b9c130)
fffff800`00b9c2c0 fffff880`01d10589 : fffffa80`0d7dcd70 fffffa80`0d7dc948 fffff880`01dfcd40 00000000`00000000 : nt!RtlContractHashTable+0x106
fffff800`00b9c2f0 fffff880`01d103cc : fffffa80`1195c200 fffffa80`0d7dc948 fffff800`00b9c400 fffffa80`0d7d8fc0 : tcpip!IppRestructureHashTableUnderLock+0x39
fffff800`00b9c320 fffff880`01d10a03 : fffffa80`0d7dc948 fffff800`00b9c400 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01d101a3 : tcpip!IppPathSetTimeout+0x7d
fffff800`00b9c390 fffff880`01d111d9 : fffff800`00b9c400 fffff800`00b9c4c0 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02ae681a : tcpip!IppCompartmentSetTimeout+0x63
fffff800`00b9c400 fffff800`02aebe3c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`40721200 00000000`0000005f : tcpip!IppTimeout+0x89
fffff800`00b9c430 fffff800`02aebcd6 : fffffa80`12c0d208 fffffa80`12c0d208 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x6c
fffff800`00b9c4a0 fffff800`02aebbbe : 00000000`08315abf fffff800`00b9cb18 00000000`00000371 fffff800`02c570a8 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6
fffff800`00b9caf0 fffff800`02aeb9a7 : 00000000`02ea7ac3 00000000`00000371 00000000`02ea7ae8 00000000`00000071 : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff800`00b9cb90 fffff800`02ad8eca : fffff800`02c53e80 fffff800`02c61cc0 00000000`00000001 fffff880`00000000 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`00b9cc40 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00b97000 fffff800`00b9cc00 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bc9000 fffff800`00bd3000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02a19000 fffff800`02a62000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`02a62000 fffff800`0304a000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00c7d000 fffff880`00ccc000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00ccc000 fffff880`00ce0000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00ce0000 fffff880`00d3e000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d3e000 fffff880`00dfe000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e2f000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00e6d000 fffff880`00f11000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f11000 fffff880`00f20000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f20000 fffff880`00f77000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f77000 fffff880`00f80000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f80000 fffff880`00f8a000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f8a000 fffff880`00fbd000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fbd000 fffff880`00fca000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fca000 fffff880`00fd3000   iusb3hcs iusb3hcs.sys Fri Jan 27 04:37:23 2012 (4F227053)
fffff880`00fd3000 fffff880`00fe8000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00fe8000 fffff880`00ff1000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00ff1000 fffff880`00ffd000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`0100a000 fffff880`013ae000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Tue Nov 29 22:39:19 2011 (4ED5A567)
fffff880`013ae000 fffff880`013b7000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`013b7000 fffff880`013e1000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`013e1000 fffff880`013ec000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`013ec000 fffff880`013fc000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`0144c000 fffff880`01460000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`014be000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`014db000 fffff880`0156a000   mvs91xx  mvs91xx.sys  Mon Aug 08 23:05:23 2011 (4E40A3F3)
fffff880`0156a000 fffff880`015cd000   storport storport.sys Thu Mar 10 23:30:23 2011 (4D79A55F)
fffff880`015cd000 fffff880`015d5000   mvxxmm   mvxxmm.sys   Mon Aug 08 23:05:06 2011 (4E40A3E2)
fffff880`015d5000 fffff880`015e0000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0161b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`0164e000 fffff880`017f1000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01846000 fffff880`018b8000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`018b8000 fffff880`018c9000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`018c9000 fffff880`018d3000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`018d3000 fffff880`019c6000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`019c6000 fffff880`019ed000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Wed May 30 21:33:23 2012 (4FC6CA63)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a45000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01a45000 fffff880`01a6b000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`01a6b000 fffff880`01a7a000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01a7a000 fffff880`01a97000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01a97000 fffff880`01aab000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`01aad000 fffff880`01b0d000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01b0d000 fffff880`01b38000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`01b38000 fffff880`01b5a000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01b5a000 fffff880`01be3000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`01be3000 fffff880`01bfe000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c30000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01c3e000 fffff880`01c4e000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01c4e000 fffff880`01c57000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01c57000 fffff880`01c60000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01c60000 fffff880`01c69000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01c69000 fffff880`01c74000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01c74000 fffff880`01c85000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01c8d000 fffff880`01e90000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`01e90000 fffff880`01eda000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01eda000 fffff880`01eea000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`01eea000 fffff880`01f36000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01f36000 fffff880`01f3e000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01f3e000 fffff880`01f78000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01f78000 fffff880`01f8a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01f8a000 fffff880`01f93000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01f93000 fffff880`01fcd000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01fcd000 fffff880`01fe3000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01fe3000 fffff880`01ff0000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01ff0000 fffff880`01ff9000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03026000 fffff880`03079000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`03079000 fffff880`0308c000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`0308c000 fffff880`030a4000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`030a4000 fffff880`0316d000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0316d000 fffff880`0318b000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`0318b000 fffff880`031a3000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`031a3000 fffff880`031d0000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`03200000 fffff880`03221000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`03221000 fffff880`0322c000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`03235000 fffff880`03329000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`03329000 fffff880`0336f000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`0336f000 fffff880`03385000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03385000 fffff880`033a9000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`033a9000 fffff880`033b5000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`033b5000 fffff880`033e4000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`033e4000 fffff880`033ff000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04426000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04426000 fffff880`04440000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04440000 fffff880`0444f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0444f000 fffff880`0445e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0445e000 fffff880`044a1000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`044a1000 fffff880`044b3000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`044c0000 fffff880`04511000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`04511000 fffff880`0451d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`0451d000 fffff880`04528000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`04528000 fffff880`04537000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`04537000 fffff880`045ba000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`045ba000 fffff880`045d8000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`045d8000 fffff880`045e9000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a24000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04a24000 fffff880`04a68000   xhcdrv   xhcdrv.sys   Thu Jan 19 23:39:02 2012 (4F18EFE6)
fffff880`04a68000 fffff880`04a83000   L1C62x64 L1C62x64.sys Wed Aug 03 02:21:09 2011 (4E38E8D5)
fffff880`04a83000 fffff880`04a8f000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04a8f000 fffff880`04a98000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`04a98000 fffff880`04aae000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04aaf000 fffff880`04b73000   iusb3xhc iusb3xhc.sys Fri Jan 27 04:35:28 2012 (4F226FE0)
fffff880`04b73000 fffff880`04b74f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`04b75000 fffff880`04b86000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Wed Nov 09 19:52:25 2011 (4EBB2049)
fffff880`04b86000 fffff880`04b97000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`04b97000 fffff880`04bed000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`04bed000 fffff880`04bfd000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04bfd000 fffff880`04bfe480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c31000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`04c31000 fffff880`04c43000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`04caa000 fffff880`04cf8000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`04cf8000 fffff880`04d1c000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`04d1c000 fffff880`04d25000   cpuz135_x64 cpuz135_x64.sys Fri Mar 09 03:56:55 2012 (4F59C5D7)
fffff880`04d25000 fffff880`04dcb000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04dcb000 fffff880`04dd6000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05c09000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`05c09000 fffff880`05c10000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`05c10000 fffff880`05c1e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`05c1e000 fffff880`05c43000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`05c43000 fffff880`05fe7000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Tue Nov 29 22:39:19 2011 (4ED5A567)
fffff880`06200000 fffff880`06215000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06226000 fffff880`06280000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`06280000 fffff880`06295000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`06295000 fffff880`062f2000   iusb3hub iusb3hub.sys Fri Jan 27 04:35:25 2012 (4F226FDD)
fffff880`062f2000 fffff880`063f6000   netr28ux netr28ux.sys Thu Jul 22 04:38:23 2010 (4C48037F)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a37000   ViaHub3  ViaHub3.sys  Thu Jan 19 23:39:13 2012 (4F18EFF1)
fffff880`06a37000 fffff880`06a43000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06a43000 fffff880`06a51000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06a51000 fffff880`06a64000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06a64000 fffff880`06a81000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`06a81000 fffff880`06a8f000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06a8f000 fffff880`06aa8000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06aa8000 fffff880`06ab0080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06ab1000 fffff880`06abf000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`06abf000 fffff880`06acc000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`06acc000 fffff880`06aef000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`06af1000 fffff880`06d13000   viahduaa viahduaa.sys Tue Jan 10 06:33:14 2012 (4F0C21FA)
fffff880`06d13000 fffff880`06d50000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`06d50000 fffff880`06d72000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06d72000 fffff880`06d77200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`06d78000 fffff880`06dce000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Tue Dec 06 06:23:07 2011 (4EDDFB1B)
fffff880`06dce000 fffff880`06def000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`06e7a000 fffff880`06ee3000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`06ee3000 fffff880`06f7b000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0f601000 fffff880`103fa560   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Thu Jan 05 22:36:45 2012 (4F066C4D)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`00395000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00490000 fffff960`0049a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00650000 fffff960`00677000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01c30000 fffff880`01c3e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`05c48000 fffff880`05fec000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  003A4000
fffff880`05fec000 fffff880`05fff000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f20000 fffff880`00f77000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`01b5a000 fffff880`01be3000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`0336f000 fffff880`03385000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`015d5000 fffff880`015e0000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`013ae000 fffff880`013b7000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`013b7000 fffff880`013e1000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00ff1000 fffff880`00ffd000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`05c09000 fffff880`05c10000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`045d8000 fffff880`045e9000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0316d000 fffff880`0318b000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00650000 fffff960`00677000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00d3e000 fffff880`00dfe000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c30000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00ce0000 fffff880`00d3e000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01846000 fffff880`018b8000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`00fe8000 fffff880`00ff1000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`04bed000 fffff880`04bfd000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04d1c000 fffff880`04d25000   cpuz135_x64 cpuz135_x64.sys Fri Mar 09 03:56:55 2012 (4F59C5D7)
fffff880`06a43000 fffff880`06a51000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04537000 fffff880`045ba000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`045ba000 fffff880`045d8000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`04528000 fffff880`04537000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01fcd000 fffff880`01fe3000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`06d50000 fffff880`06d72000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06a51000 fffff880`06a64000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05c43000 fffff880`05fe7000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Tue Nov 29 22:39:19 2011 (4ED5A567)
fffff880`06a37000 fffff880`06a43000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03235000 fffff880`03329000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`03329000 fffff880`0336f000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`0144c000 fffff880`01460000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`018c9000 fffff880`018d3000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01f93000 fffff880`01fcd000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01e90000 fffff880`01eda000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`02a19000 fffff800`02a62000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a24000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04b75000 fffff880`04b86000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Wed Nov 09 19:52:25 2011 (4EBB2049)
fffff880`06a8f000 fffff880`06aa8000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06aa8000 fffff880`06ab0080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06a81000 fffff880`06a8f000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`030a4000 fffff880`0316d000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01f8a000 fffff880`01f93000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`0100a000 fffff880`013ae000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Tue Nov 29 22:39:19 2011 (4ED5A567)
fffff880`0f601000 fffff880`103fa560   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Thu Jan 05 22:36:45 2012 (4F066C4D)
fffff880`06d78000 fffff880`06dce000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Tue Dec 06 06:23:07 2011 (4EDDFB1B)
fffff880`04a98000 fffff880`04aae000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00fca000 fffff880`00fd3000   iusb3hcs iusb3hcs.sys Fri Jan 27 04:37:23 2012 (4F227053)
fffff880`06295000 fffff880`062f2000   iusb3hub iusb3hub.sys Fri Jan 27 04:35:25 2012 (4F226FDD)
fffff880`04aaf000 fffff880`04b73000   iusb3xhc iusb3xhc.sys Fri Jan 27 04:35:28 2012 (4F226FE0)
fffff880`04440000 fffff880`0444f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06ab1000 fffff880`06abf000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bc9000 fffff800`00bd3000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`0445e000 fffff880`044a1000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0161b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01b0d000 fffff880`01b38000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`06d72000 fffff880`06d77200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04a68000 fffff880`04a83000   L1C62x64 L1C62x64.sys Wed Aug 03 02:21:09 2011 (4E38E8D5)
fffff880`06200000 fffff880`06215000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06acc000 fffff880`06aef000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c7d000 fffff880`00ccc000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`0444f000 fffff880`0445e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06abf000 fffff880`06acc000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e2f000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`0318b000 fffff880`031a3000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`031a3000 fffff880`031d0000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`04caa000 fffff880`04cf8000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`04cf8000 fffff880`04d1c000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`013e1000 fffff880`013ec000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`01c69000 fffff880`01c74000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f80000 fffff880`00f8a000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`014be000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0451d000 fffff880`04528000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01f78000 fffff880`01f8a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014db000 fffff880`0156a000   mvs91xx  mvs91xx.sys  Mon Aug 08 23:05:23 2011 (4E40A3F3)
fffff880`015cd000 fffff880`015d5000   mvxxmm   mvxxmm.sys   Mon Aug 08 23:05:06 2011 (4E40A3E2)
fffff880`018d3000 fffff880`019c6000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`033a9000 fffff880`033b5000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03079000 fffff880`0308c000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`033b5000 fffff880`033e4000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`06280000 fffff880`06295000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`01a6b000 fffff880`01a7a000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a45000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01aad000 fffff880`01b0d000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`062f2000 fffff880`063f6000   netr28ux netr28ux.sys Thu Jul 22 04:38:23 2010 (4C48037F)
fffff880`01c74000 fffff880`01c85000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`04511000 fffff880`0451d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02a62000 fffff800`0304a000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`0164e000 fffff880`017f1000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05c09000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`03026000 fffff880`03079000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`01a45000 fffff880`01a6b000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00fd3000 fffff880`00fe8000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00f8a000 fffff880`00fbd000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`013ec000 fffff880`013fc000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`018b8000 fffff880`018c9000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`04d25000 fffff880`04dcb000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06d13000 fffff880`06d50000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00ccc000 fffff880`00ce0000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`03385000 fffff880`033a9000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`033e4000 fffff880`033ff000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03200000 fffff880`03221000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04426000 fffff880`04440000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`044c0000 fffff880`04511000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`03221000 fffff880`0322c000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01c4e000 fffff880`01c57000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01c57000 fffff880`01c60000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01c60000 fffff880`01c69000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01f3e000 fffff880`01f78000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0308c000 fffff880`030a4000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`019c6000 fffff880`019ed000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Wed May 30 21:33:23 2012 (4FC6CA63)
fffff880`04dcb000 fffff880`04dd6000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04a83000 fffff880`04a8f000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`01a7a000 fffff880`01a97000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01f36000 fffff880`01f3e000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06ee3000 fffff880`06f7b000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`06e7a000 fffff880`06ee3000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c31000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`0156a000 fffff880`015cd000   storport storport.sys Thu Mar 10 23:30:23 2011 (4D79A55F)
fffff880`04bfd000 fffff880`04bfe480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01c8d000 fffff880`01e90000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`04c31000 fffff880`04c43000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`01fe3000 fffff880`01ff0000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01b38000 fffff880`01b5a000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01a97000 fffff880`01aab000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00490000 fffff960`0049a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04426000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`044a1000 fffff880`044b3000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`06a64000 fffff880`06a81000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`04b73000 fffff880`04b74f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`04b86000 fffff880`04b97000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`06226000 fffff880`06280000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04b97000 fffff880`04bed000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`00fbd000 fffff880`00fca000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`05c10000 fffff880`05c1e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`06af1000 fffff880`06d13000   viahduaa viahduaa.sys Tue Jan 10 06:33:14 2012 (4F0C21FA)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a37000   ViaHub3  ViaHub3.sys  Thu Jan 19 23:39:13 2012 (4F18EFF1)
fffff880`05c1e000 fffff880`05c43000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01eda000 fffff880`01eea000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01eea000 fffff880`01f36000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01be3000 fffff880`01bfe000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01c3e000 fffff880`01c4e000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e6d000 fffff880`00f11000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f11000 fffff880`00f20000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01ff0000 fffff880`01ff9000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`00395000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04a8f000 fffff880`04a98000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f77000 fffff880`00f80000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`06dce000 fffff880`06def000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`04a24000 fffff880`04a68000   xhcdrv   xhcdrv.sys   Thu Jan 19 23:39:02 2012 (4F18EFE6)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01c30000 fffff880`01c3e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`05c48000 fffff880`05fec000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  003A4000
fffff880`05fec000 fffff880`05fff000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3503
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,10,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 2
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 1000000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.7, DMIVersion 39, Size=3048]
BiosMajorRelease = 4
BiosMinorRelease = 6
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = F9
BiosReleaseDate = 05/31/2012
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = To be filled by O.E.M.
SystemFamily = To be filled by O.E.M.
SystemVersion = To be filled by O.E.M.
SystemSKU = To be filled by O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
BaseBoardProduct = Z77X-D3H
BaseBoardVersion = x.x
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: 3503
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\061412-9469-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a5b000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c9f670
Debug session time: Wed Jun 13 17:55:06.452 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:11.280
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.......................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa800ad64a20, ffff, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+355e4 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000041790, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffffa800ad64a20
Arg3: 000000000000ffff
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  WerFault.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002b45b40 to fffff80002ada1c0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`071d86e8 fffff800`02b45b40 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`0ad64a20 00000000`0000ffff : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`071d86f0 fffff800`02b0cea9 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`055a2fff fffffa80`00000000 fffff680`0002aad8 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x355e4
fffff880`071d88b0 fffff800`02decec1 : fffffa80`11de5f80 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`11956100 fffffa80`11956100 : nt!MiRemoveMappedView+0xd9
fffff880`071d89d0 fffff800`02ded2c3 : 0000007f`00000000 00000000`05480000 fffffa80`00000001 00000000`0022b601 : nt!MiUnmapViewOfSection+0x1b1
fffff880`071d8a90 fffff800`02ad9453 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`0555bb44 fffffa80`12c22b30 00000000`0555bb38 : nt!NtUnmapViewOfSection+0x5f
fffff880`071d8ae0 00000000`771315ba : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0022a9c8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x771315ba


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+355e4
fffff800`02b45b40 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+355e4

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4fa390f3

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_VRF_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+355e4

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_VRF_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+355e4

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=000000000000ffff rbx=0000000005480018 rcx=000000000000001a
rdx=0000000000041790 rsi=a17000039debf025 rdi=fffff6800002aad8
rip=fffff80002ada1c0 rsp=fffff880071d86e8 rbp=000000000555b000
 r8=fffffa800ad64a20  r9=000000000000ffff r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff6800002a400 r12=fffff6800002ad10 r13=fffff70001080000
r14=fffff6800002a400 r15=fffffa800ad64a20
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02ada1c0 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`071d86f0=000000000000001a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`071d86e8 fffff800`02b45b40 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`0ad64a20 00000000`0000ffff : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`071d86f0 fffff800`02b0cea9 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`055a2fff fffffa80`00000000 fffff680`0002aad8 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x355e4
fffff880`071d88b0 fffff800`02decec1 : fffffa80`11de5f80 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`11956100 fffffa80`11956100 : nt!MiRemoveMappedView+0xd9
fffff880`071d89d0 fffff800`02ded2c3 : 0000007f`00000000 00000000`05480000 fffffa80`00000001 00000000`0022b601 : nt!MiUnmapViewOfSection+0x1b1
fffff880`071d8a90 fffff800`02ad9453 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`0555bb44 fffffa80`12c22b30 00000000`0555bb38 : nt!NtUnmapViewOfSection+0x5f
fffff880`071d8ae0 00000000`771315ba : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`071d8ae0)
00000000`0022a9c8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x771315ba
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bbe000 fffff800`00bc8000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02a12000 fffff800`02a5b000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`02a5b000 fffff800`03043000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00cc9000 fffff880`00d18000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00d18000 fffff880`00d2c000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d2c000 fffff880`00d8a000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d8a000 fffff880`00de6000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e57000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00e57000 fffff880`00e60000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e60000 fffff880`00e6a000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00e9d000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e9d000 fffff880`00eaa000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00eaa000 fffff880`00eb3000   iusb3hcs iusb3hcs.sys Fri Jan 27 04:37:23 2012 (4F227053)
fffff880`00eb3000 fffff880`00ec8000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00ec8000 fffff880`00ed1000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00ed1000 fffff880`00edd000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`00edd000 fffff880`00ef2000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00efb000 fffff880`00f9f000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f9f000 fffff880`00fae000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00fae000 fffff880`00fc8000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`0102a000 fffff880`01035000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`01035000 fffff880`01045000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01045000 fffff880`013e9000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Tue Nov 29 22:39:19 2011 (4ED5A567)
fffff880`013e9000 fffff880`013f2000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01443000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01453000 fffff880`014e2000   mvs91xx  mvs91xx.sys  Mon Aug 08 23:05:23 2011 (4E40A3F3)
fffff880`014e2000 fffff880`01545000   storport storport.sys Thu Mar 10 23:30:23 2011 (4D79A55F)
fffff880`01545000 fffff880`0154d000   mvxxmm   mvxxmm.sys   Mon Aug 08 23:05:06 2011 (4E40A3E2)
fffff880`0154d000 fffff880`01558000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`01558000 fffff880`015a4000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`015a4000 fffff880`015b8000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`015b8000 fffff880`015d2000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`015d2000 fffff880`015e1000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`015e1000 fffff880`015f3000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0160f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01613000 fffff880`017b6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`017b6000 fffff880`017d1000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`017d1000 fffff880`017f2000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`017f2000 fffff880`017fd000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01816000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`01816000 fffff880`0182c000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0182c000 fffff880`01850000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`01850000 fffff880`0187f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0187f000 fffff880`018dd000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`018dd000 fffff880`018f8000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`018f8000 fffff880`0196a000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`0196a000 fffff880`0197b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0197b000 fffff880`01985000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01985000 fffff880`019db000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`019db000 fffff880`019f6000   L1C62x64 L1C62x64.sys Wed Aug 03 02:21:09 2011 (4E38E8D5)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a44000   xhcdrv   xhcdrv.sys   Thu Jan 19 23:39:02 2012 (4F18EFE6)
fffff880`01a44000 fffff880`01a54000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`01a54000 fffff880`01b47000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01b47000 fffff880`01ba7000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01ba7000 fffff880`01bd2000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`01bd2000 fffff880`01bf4000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01bf4000 fffff880`01c00000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c25000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01c25000 fffff880`01c2e000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01c2e000 fffff880`01c39000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01c39000 fffff880`01c4a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01c53000 fffff880`01e56000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`01e56000 fffff880`01ea0000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01ea0000 fffff880`01eb0000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`01eb0000 fffff880`01efc000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01efc000 fffff880`01f04000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01f04000 fffff880`01f3e000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01f3e000 fffff880`01f50000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01f50000 fffff880`01f59000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01f59000 fffff880`01f93000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01f93000 fffff880`01fa9000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01fa9000 fffff880`01fd9000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01fe7000 fffff880`01ff4000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01ff4000 fffff880`02000000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e15000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03e15000 fffff880`03e68000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`03e68000 fffff880`03e7b000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`03e7b000 fffff880`03e93000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03e93000 fffff880`03ea0000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`03ef0000 fffff880`03ff4000   netr28ux netr28ux.sys Thu Jul 22 04:38:23 2010 (4C48037F)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0480e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0480e000 fffff880`0481e000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`0481e000 fffff880`04827000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04827000 fffff880`04bcb000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Tue Nov 29 22:39:19 2011 (4ED5A567)
fffff880`04be6000 fffff880`04bef000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`04bef000 fffff880`04bf6000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04bf6000 fffff880`04bff000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c09000   cpuz135_x64 cpuz135_x64.sys Fri Mar 09 03:56:55 2012 (4F59C5D7)
fffff880`04c09000 fffff880`04c26000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`04c26000 fffff880`04c34000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`04c34000 fffff880`04c4d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`04c4d000 fffff880`04c5b000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`04c5c000 fffff880`04d25000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`04d25000 fffff880`04d43000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`04d43000 fffff880`04d5b000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`04d5b000 fffff880`04d88000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`04d88000 fffff880`04dd6000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`04dd6000 fffff880`04dfa000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`0581d000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0581d000 fffff880`05838000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`05838000 fffff880`0584c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`0584c000 fffff880`05873000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Wed May 30 21:33:23 2012 (4FC6CA63)
fffff880`05873000 fffff880`058c4000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`058c4000 fffff880`058d0000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`058d0000 fffff880`058d9000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`058da000 fffff880`05963000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`05963000 fffff880`059a8000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`059a8000 fffff880`059b1000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`059b1000 fffff880`059d7000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`059d7000 fffff880`059e6000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`059e6000 fffff880`059f1000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`059f1000 fffff880`05a00000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05cc4000   iusb3xhc iusb3xhc.sys Fri Jan 27 04:35:28 2012 (4F226FE0)
fffff880`05cc4000 fffff880`05cc5f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`05cc6000 fffff880`05cd7000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Wed Nov 09 19:52:25 2011 (4EBB2049)
fffff880`05cde000 fffff880`05d61000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`05d61000 fffff880`05d7f000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`05d7f000 fffff880`05d90000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`05d90000 fffff880`05db6000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`05db6000 fffff880`05dc4000   vgapnp   vgapnp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`05dc4000 fffff880`05de8000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`05de8000 fffff880`05df9000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`05df9000 fffff880`05dfa480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`05e00000 fffff880`05e22000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05e22000 fffff880`05e27200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05e28000 fffff880`05e85000   iusb3hub iusb3hub.sys Fri Jan 27 04:35:25 2012 (4F226FDD)
fffff880`05ee0000 fffff880`05f3a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`05f3a000 fffff880`05f4f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`05f4f000 fffff880`05fab000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`05fab000 fffff880`05fe8000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`062a3000 fffff880`064c5000   viahduaa viahduaa.sys Tue Jan 10 06:33:14 2012 (4F0C21FA)
fffff880`064c5000 fffff880`064fc000   ViaHub3  ViaHub3.sys  Thu Jan 19 23:39:13 2012 (4F18EFF1)
fffff880`064fc000 fffff880`06508000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06508000 fffff880`06516000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06516000 fffff880`06529000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06529000 fffff880`06537000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`06537000 fffff880`0655a000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`0655a000 fffff880`0657b000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`06698000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`06698000 fffff880`066a0080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`066a2000 fffff880`06748000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06748000 fffff880`06753000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`06753000 fffff880`06784000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`06784000 fffff880`06796000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`06796000 fffff880`067ff000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff960`00070000 fffff960`00385000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon May 14 21:31:57 2012 (4FB1B20D)
fffff960`00550000 fffff960`0056e000   dxg      dxg.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`0062a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`009b0000 fffff960`009b9000   framebuf framebuf.dll Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01fd9000 fffff880`01fe7000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0482f000 fffff880`04bd3000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  003A4000
fffff880`04bd3000 fffff880`04be6000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e57000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`058da000 fffff880`05963000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`01816000 fffff880`0182c000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0154d000 fffff880`01558000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`013e9000 fffff880`013f2000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00ed1000 fffff880`00edd000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`04bef000 fffff880`04bf6000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`05d7f000 fffff880`05d90000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04d25000 fffff880`04d43000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01fa9000 fffff880`01fd9000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00d2c000 fffff880`00d8a000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`018f8000 fffff880`0196a000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`00ec8000 fffff880`00ed1000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`01a44000 fffff880`01a54000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c09000   cpuz135_x64 cpuz135_x64.sys Fri Mar 09 03:56:55 2012 (4F59C5D7)
fffff880`06508000 fffff880`06516000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05cde000 fffff880`05d61000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`05d61000 fffff880`05d7f000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`059f1000 fffff880`05a00000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01f93000 fffff880`01fa9000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05e00000 fffff880`05e22000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06516000 fffff880`06529000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04827000 fffff880`04bcb000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Tue Nov 29 22:39:19 2011 (4ED5A567)
fffff880`064fc000 fffff880`06508000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff960`00550000 fffff960`0056e000   dxg      dxg.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`015a4000 fffff880`015b8000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01558000 fffff880`015a4000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff960`009b0000 fffff960`009b9000   framebuf framebuf.dll Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0197b000 fffff880`01985000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01f59000 fffff880`01f93000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01e56000 fffff880`01ea0000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`02a12000 fffff800`02a5b000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`05dc4000 fffff880`05de8000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`05f4f000 fffff880`05fab000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`05cc6000 fffff880`05cd7000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Wed Nov 09 19:52:25 2011 (4EBB2049)
fffff880`04c34000 fffff880`04c4d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06698000 fffff880`066a0080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04c26000 fffff880`04c34000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`04c5c000 fffff880`04d25000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01f50000 fffff880`01f59000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01045000 fffff880`013e9000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Tue Nov 29 22:39:19 2011 (4ED5A567)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01816000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00eaa000 fffff880`00eb3000   iusb3hcs iusb3hcs.sys Fri Jan 27 04:37:23 2012 (4F227053)
fffff880`05e28000 fffff880`05e85000   iusb3hub iusb3hub.sys Fri Jan 27 04:35:25 2012 (4F226FDD)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05cc4000   iusb3xhc iusb3xhc.sys Fri Jan 27 04:35:28 2012 (4F226FE0)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0160f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04c4d000 fffff880`04c5b000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bbe000 fffff800`00bc8000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01443000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`018dd000 fffff880`018f8000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01ba7000 fffff880`01bd2000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`05e22000 fffff880`05e27200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`019db000 fffff880`019f6000   L1C62x64 L1C62x64.sys Wed Aug 03 02:21:09 2011 (4E38E8D5)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e15000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06537000 fffff880`0655a000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cc9000 fffff880`00d18000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`06529000 fffff880`06537000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`015d2000 fffff880`015e1000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03e93000 fffff880`03ea0000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00fae000 fffff880`00fc8000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`04d43000 fffff880`04d5b000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`04d5b000 fffff880`04d88000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`04d88000 fffff880`04dd6000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`04dd6000 fffff880`04dfa000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`0102a000 fffff880`01035000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`01c2e000 fffff880`01c39000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e60000 fffff880`00e6a000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0187f000 fffff880`018dd000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`059e6000 fffff880`059f1000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01f3e000 fffff880`01f50000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01453000 fffff880`014e2000   mvs91xx  mvs91xx.sys  Mon Aug 08 23:05:23 2011 (4E40A3F3)
fffff880`01545000 fffff880`0154d000   mvxxmm   mvxxmm.sys   Mon Aug 08 23:05:06 2011 (4E40A3E2)
fffff880`01a54000 fffff880`01b47000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01bf4000 fffff880`01c00000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03e68000 fffff880`03e7b000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`01850000 fffff880`0187f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`05f3a000 fffff880`05f4f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`059d7000 fffff880`059e6000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`05963000 fffff880`059a8000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01b47000 fffff880`01ba7000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`03ef0000 fffff880`03ff4000   netr28ux netr28ux.sys Thu Jul 22 04:38:23 2010 (4C48037F)
fffff880`01c39000 fffff880`01c4a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`058c4000 fffff880`058d0000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02a5b000 fffff800`03043000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`01613000 fffff880`017b6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`04be6000 fffff880`04bef000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`03e15000 fffff880`03e68000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`059b1000 fffff880`059d7000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00eb3000 fffff880`00ec8000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00e9d000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`01035000 fffff880`01045000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0196a000 fffff880`0197b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`066a2000 fffff880`06748000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05fab000 fffff880`05fe8000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d18000 fffff880`00d2c000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0182c000 fffff880`01850000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`017b6000 fffff880`017d1000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`017d1000 fffff880`017f2000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`015b8000 fffff880`015d2000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`05873000 fffff880`058c4000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`017f2000 fffff880`017fd000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`0481e000 fffff880`04827000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04bf6000 fffff880`04bff000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01c25000 fffff880`01c2e000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01f04000 fffff880`01f3e000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`03e7b000 fffff880`03e93000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0584c000 fffff880`05873000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Wed May 30 21:33:23 2012 (4FC6CA63)
fffff880`06748000 fffff880`06753000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`01ff4000 fffff880`02000000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`0581d000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01efc000 fffff880`01f04000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`06698000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`06796000 fffff880`067ff000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`06753000 fffff880`06784000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`014e2000 fffff880`01545000   storport storport.sys Thu Mar 10 23:30:23 2011 (4D79A55F)
fffff880`05df9000 fffff880`05dfa480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01c53000 fffff880`01e56000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`06784000 fffff880`06796000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`01fe7000 fffff880`01ff4000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01bd2000 fffff880`01bf4000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`05838000 fffff880`0584c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`0062a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`05d90000 fffff880`05db6000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`015e1000 fffff880`015f3000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04c09000 fffff880`04c26000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`05cc4000 fffff880`05cc5f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`05de8000 fffff880`05df9000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`05ee0000 fffff880`05f3a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`01985000 fffff880`019db000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`00e9d000 fffff880`00eaa000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0480e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`05db6000 fffff880`05dc4000   vgapnp   vgapnp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`062a3000 fffff880`064c5000   viahduaa viahduaa.sys Tue Jan 10 06:33:14 2012 (4F0C21FA)
fffff880`064c5000 fffff880`064fc000   ViaHub3  ViaHub3.sys  Thu Jan 19 23:39:13 2012 (4F18EFF1)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c25000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01ea0000 fffff880`01eb0000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00edd000 fffff880`00ef2000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00d8a000 fffff880`00de6000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01eb0000 fffff880`01efc000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`0581d000 fffff880`05838000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`0480e000 fffff880`0481e000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00efb000 fffff880`00f9f000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f9f000 fffff880`00fae000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`059a8000 fffff880`059b1000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00070000 fffff960`00385000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon May 14 21:31:57 2012 (4FB1B20D)
fffff880`058d0000 fffff880`058d9000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00e57000 fffff880`00e60000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0655a000 fffff880`0657b000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a44000   xhcdrv   xhcdrv.sys   Thu Jan 19 23:39:02 2012 (4F18EFE6)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01fd9000 fffff880`01fe7000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0482f000 fffff880`04bd3000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  003A4000
fffff880`04bd3000 fffff880`04be6000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`0ad64a20 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3503
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,10,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 2
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 1000000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.7, DMIVersion 39, Size=3048]
BiosMajorRelease = 4
BiosMinorRelease = 6
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = F9
BiosReleaseDate = 05/31/2012
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = To be filled by O.E.M.
SystemFamily = To be filled by O.E.M.
SystemVersion = To be filled by O.E.M.
SystemSKU = To be filled by O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
BaseBoardProduct = Z77X-D3H
BaseBoardVersion = x.x
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: 3503
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:
```


----------



## Shogeki (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: BSOD on Startup*

I will run it from now until I get back from work tonight.

Thank you !


----------



## Shogeki (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: BSOD on Startup*

Ok so I ran a Memtest for about 10 hours and my ram seems indeed busted.

The weird thing is that both modules giving me a bsod when I tested them independently meaning that they must be both defective.

Can someone confirm that it is the ram's fault ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BSOD on Startup*

if you get failure then they are usually faulty

what voltage are they set at

you can check with this check the spd tab

CPU-Z - CNET Download.com


----------



## Shogeki (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: BSOD on Startup*



dai said:


> if you get failure then they are usually faulty
> 
> what voltage are they set at
> 
> ...


1.5v showed in CPU-Z and same in the Bios.

Also is a faulty ram consistent with the fact that my PC never ever crashed in safe mode ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD on Startup*

Safe mode does not load up the PC so to speak so yes it's possible.
More likely the sticks are bad, look for a better quality ram like G.Skill, Corsair, Patriot.


----------



## Shogeki (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: BSOD on Startup*

Ok I popped in 16gigs of vengeance and it works fine.:thumb:

Thank you all for you help, next time Ill just buy some good ram. :facepalm:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: BSOD on Startup*

glad you have it sorted


----------

